# My carPC gets 2 sound cards...yes, 2 sound cards!



## WuNgUn

Okay, okay...everyone is rantin' about how well the Pioneer PRS's do active...
Well, I wanna join the club...but there is a catch!
CarPC + front and rear mids and tweets + sub + center = 10 channels
Except a 7.1 surround sound card has just 8 channels!

So I Ebay'd my Auzentech and bought 2 Asus Xonar's...
SWEET sound cards! And now I have 16 channels at my disposal.
Here is what it looks like...










Centrafuse (frontend) plays the audio thru 2 channels into AudioMulch, from loop-back in the soundcards...
From there, the L/R channel gets EQ'd...
Then I split off the L/R twice into the crossover...why? One split is for the high-pass, the other, for the low-pass.
At this point, I have an active L/R, mid and tweeter network...

From here, I take that hi/low network from each side and split it again...this time for front and rear channel outputs...
This goes into the time alignment modules...each hi and each low is adjustable seperately for the ultimate in adjustability...

And from there, if needed, I have phase adjustment modules from 0 to 180 degrees, both positively and negatively for each hi and low channel...

Then it's sent thru the sound cards outputs...one soundcard handles the drivers side, the other soundcard, the passengers.
(Audiomulch layout doesn't show the sub or center output...just the active network for now)

Now, physically, from the actual soundcard outputs, both left channel output (using front and rear outputs on each card) sends just the low-pass, the right channel, the hi-pass...
Sub and center get there own channel outputs from one of the cards...

These 1/8" jacks (L/R or hi/lo if you prefer) go thru DIY cables, and split into female chassis mounted RCA's. 4 channels per side...4 more DIY RCA's into each TRU 4.65 amp covers front/rear + hi/lo per side...
And, of course, two identical TRU amps...

I initially was planning on going passive, and bridging the output from the amps for 200W per set...
But I think active, without the passive hardware eating away some power, I won't really miss it that much, considering 80% of the listening will be below 50% output!

Now, to start the install!!!


----------



## t3sn4f2

So you have a center channel with just plain mono?


----------



## annoyingrob

that's a lot of channels!


----------



## WuNgUn

t3sn4f2 said:


> So you have a center channel with just plain mono?


Correct...
When the card(s) are in 5.1 or 7.1 channel mode, one of the jacks carries the center(L) and sub(R)...
The sub is already low pass and the center already mono.


----------



## t3sn4f2

WuNgUn said:


> Correct...
> When the card(s) are in 5.1 or 7.1 channel mode, one of the jacks carries the center(L) and sub(R)...
> The sub is already low pass and the center already mono.


Thats alotta of mono.......


----------



## DaveInsurgent

It's clear that I'm going to have to learn how to stay away from these kind of posts, because stuff like this has a way of making me want to max out my credit cards...


----------



## WuNgUn

DaveInsurgent said:


> It's clear that I'm going to have to learn how to stay away from these kind of posts, because stuff like this has a way of making me want to max out my credit cards...


Max out, shmax out! You only live once...


----------



## smgreen20

I understand that you only live once, but I like living....In a house! Damn collectors would be banging down the door.


----------



## Ge0

Mehhhh. Only need one .



















Will not be using the PC as a source for now. Just a signal processor for external audio sources. Will be using console with a number of VST plugins to perform 2 channel Stereo morphing. My network of amps takes care of EQ, crossovers, phase, time alignment.

Ge0


----------



## DaveInsurgent

I dream of a carpc...

I have 500+ GB of FLAC audio that I would love to ... set free


----------



## darcness

Yes, CarPC it's where it's at. I too am part of the CarPC crowd and wouldn't go back to a head unit if you paid me. Seriously. 

Good work on this WunGun. I'm thinking of adding another sound card myself. When I first got into active tuning with the PC I didn't even know what a DSP was, let alone how to use it. Now I'm out of iTram memory and GPR Registers. Good lord, will it ever end.

As it sits now I can't time align each driver and tweeter. I'm short by exactly 1 time alignment as I try to add it and run out of iTram. I'll most likely grab an Audigy because I've grown very fond of Kx. That way I can just save my DSP, and then load it up on the Audigy, which has more resources than my poor old SB Live OEM.


----------



## newtitan

damnim subscribing to this, whoa I consider myself rather ncie on the pc consrtuction

but goodness that post just blew my mind

got pics? especially of the LEFT/RIGHT soundcard outputs? and the wiring you made


im kinda of cloudy on that part still?

I understand the dual card, one card per side, but the way you have the signals split for the bandpass signal is iffy in my brainframe lol


also so it seems if I wanted 3 way up front(tweet, mid, midbass) + Rear fill, + mono sub +center i could make it work

and how were you able to discern WHICH cards enable you to fully seperate the channels in this manner??

or is that xonar the current rave or something?

is there something in the manual or the specs that states this ability, or is it just trial and error?


----------



## kimokalihi

WuNgUn said:


> Max out, shmax out! You only live once...


Yes, please don't take this advice! lol In fact, it would probably be in your best interest to get rid of the credit cards for good.


----------



## WuNgUn

newtitan said:


> damnim subscribing to this, whoa I consider myself rather ncie on the pc consrtuction
> 
> but goodness that post just blew my mind
> 
> got pics? especially of the LEFT/RIGHT soundcard outputs? and the wiring you made
> 
> 
> im kinda of cloudy on that part still?
> 
> I understand the dual card, one card per side, but the way you have the signals split for the bandpass signal is iffy in my brainframe lol
> 
> 
> also so it seems if I wanted 3 way up front(tweet, mid, midbass) + Rear fill, + mono sub +center i could make it work
> 
> and how were you able to discern WHICH cards enable you to fully seperate the channels in this manner??
> 
> or is that xonar the current rave or something?
> 
> is there something in the manual or the specs that states this ability, or is it just trial and error?



Pic's will be awhile I'm afraid...but please stay tuned!
You'll have to 'free your mind' a little bit about the L/R thing. Instead of thinking L/R, imagine just hi/lo...and front/rear.
Now divided that into one sound card per side.

Take a close look at the pic of AudioMulch...2 signals going into the crossover. When I open the crossover module, it's two identical controls. One "Left" the other "Right"...
I just band-pass the left and hi-pass the right. Simple...

You can make 3 way work...but that's another cross-over module per side (unless a 3-way modules exists).
You probably want a dual-core CPU for that...probably a mobile dual-core, as to not consume too much power. A lot of things to consider!

I'm still waiting on the sound cards to arrive, but I'm using ASIO drivers in AudioMulch...
The cards will either show up as 'unit1' and 'unit2', or I will have 16 channels show up on the output (look at the pic again...the additional channels show up under 'aux1', 'aux2', etc...).
If that's the case, then I'll have some trial and error finding which channel is which. But nothing major...

The Xonar is a one fine card...find a review and check it out. It has the ability to loop-back the signal internally. This allows the signal to go into Audiomulch FIRST (not physically outputed from the card), get DSP'd, THEN get sent to the cards outputs...
My Auzen doesn't allow this, is why I use Virtual Audio Cable...
The good cards (M-Audio included) allow internal loop back, which makes things easier...


----------



## darcness

Yes, cascading x-over's are your friend. That's what I used for my bandpass as well. I originally tried to do a band pass with a single crossover and then stereo mix the outputs (both hp and lp) but it didn't work. So cascade it is.


----------



## frankmehta

Hi there. ANy updates? Can you tell me how you have routed audio to your sound card? ASIO4ALL, VAC etc? I am a little lost. I have an Asus Xonar too. Would want to know how to route audio correctly.


----------



## WuNgUn

Yeah, VAC...ASIO4All drivers...
There is only one Asus Vista beta driver that I've tested that allows me to properly route all 16 channels independently.


----------



## frankmehta

I have installed Windows 7 X64. I have the stock Xonar drivers, and VAC installed. What error does one get if they don't install ASIO4ALL? Just asking since I was wondering if I do need ASIO4ALL and if Windows 7 drivers have fixed the ASIO bugs for the Xonar.


----------



## ashman5

I'm about to embark on building a carpc for SQ.

I haven't purchased a sound card yet. The Xonars you have and the 1010LT's seem to have good support.

2+ years since you created this thread and I've followed your work on mp3car.
Anything you'd change if you were doing it again today?


----------



## frankmehta

Wungun, any updates??? Can you please have a look at this thread???
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...puter-but-faltering-sofware-bit-new-post.html


----------



## arw01

How do you guys control the car PC? A double din touch screen or ??


----------



## ashman5

i use a double-din touch screen and steering wheel controls for daily use. mouse/keyboard for tuning/setup


----------



## sqshoestring

Has anyone tried to set one up for remote access, then run it from a laptop via your wireless home network? (well, if you can get your car close enough) Maybe activate access on the touchscreen for security? Then you could transfer files as well of course.


----------



## BowDown

Care to explain how you configured this loopback cable? Are you taking a 2 channel output on the card and running it back into the AuxIN? wouldn't this eat up 2 channels?

Or are you running the built-in soundcard from the motherboard into the aux in on the add-on cards?


----------



## ashman5

The Xonar has an internal loop-back option (ALT). I believe that is what he is talking about. I've been unable to get that option to work in my setup and have to use Virtual Cable instead.

Actually, I don't know if that would be the best route as it's an analog loop back. Virtual Audio Cable keeps the signal digital for the loop back.


----------



## BowDown

ashman5 said:


> The Xonar has an internal loop-back option (ALT). I believe that is what he is talking about. I've been unable to get that option to work in my setup and have to use Virtual Cable instead.
> 
> Actually, I don't know if that would be the best route as it's an analog loop back. Virtual Audio Cable keeps the signal digital for the loop back.


Thanks for the VAC link. Wow that's an awesome piece of software that should do exactly what I need.

Now for my ASIO4ALL friendly soundcard to show.


----------

